

Satellite-Sun transit causes communication blackouts for Northern residents - Plasmoid
http://www.nunatsiaqonline.ca/stories/article/65674twice-yearly_sun_transit_problem_to_hit_the_north_feb._21_to_march_7/

======
lutusp
The article discusses some locations in Canada, but people should know this
problem exists at all latitudes served by geostationary satellites.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_outage](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_outage)

